# Free patterns



## Lolly12 (Oct 10, 2012)

This site has nice patterns and most of therm I've never seen before,scroll down and on the right hand side is the category list

http://www.knitting-bee.com/


----------



## Kait (Feb 23, 2013)

Thank-you some really lovely patterns there.Have a great day.


----------



## Lynda M Otvos (Aug 30, 2012)

How thoughtful of you to post that link, thanks very much. A veritable treasure trove of patterns.


----------



## fibrefay (Mar 29, 2011)

Thanks. Very handy link.


----------



## wjeanc (Nov 15, 2012)

Lovely patterns. Thanks for the link.


----------



## squizzer99 (Oct 1, 2011)

bookmarked for later, it looks interesting, thank you


----------



## LadyBecket (Jun 26, 2012)

I just spent the last half hour going through all of these patterns, got some very nice ones to add to my list of "to-dos". Thank you!!!!


----------



## San (Mar 9, 2011)

OMG, 150 pages of patterns!!! Thanks!


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

Thanks Lolly 12, love it!


----------



## susieO (Aug 18, 2011)

Lolly12 said:


> This site has nice patterns and most of therm I've never seen before,scroll down and on the right hand side is the category list
> 
> http://www.knitting-bee.com/


This site is great! Lots of really nice patterns...thank you!


----------



## sanditoes48 (Feb 6, 2013)

Thank you so much! Can't wait to take time to peruse. :-D


----------



## tigerfan (Aug 11, 2011)

Thank you,a very interesting site.


----------



## whitetail (Feb 19, 2011)

Thank you for sharing


----------



## 13068 (Mar 23, 2011)

Very cool and different stuff here. thanks!


----------



## grannyLo (Mar 9, 2012)

Thank You! I've only perused the flowers, but soon, I'll check out the others. great site!


----------



## Fialka (Mar 4, 2011)

Thank you very much for these patterns !I picked a lacy wrap from silk, which I want to make as soon , as I'll find the best yarn for it ! From my stash, of course ! Thank you !


----------



## Viddie (May 20, 2011)

Thanks Lolly- we can always use another link- great patterns !


----------



## Lolly12 (Oct 10, 2012)

Viddie said:


> Thanks Lolly- we can always use another link- great patterns !


You are very welcome.
Cheers :-D :-D :-D


----------



## breeze075 (May 12, 2012)

Love it! Thank you!


----------



## Chewuch (Jan 19, 2013)

I love this site and have had it bookmarked for a while! Thanks for reminding me I had it!


----------



## my2blkcats (Jun 9, 2011)

Awesome patterns. Thanks


----------



## samazon (Feb 25, 2011)

Nice stitches, thanks :thumbup:


----------



## Barbaradey (Jun 1, 2012)

What A Great Site! Thanks so very much :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------

